# Rabbit and squirrel furs



## Wrestler720 (Dec 21, 2007)

does anyone who anyone who buys rabbit or squirrel furs raw


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

my furbuyer said there is no market, but in a thread called squirrell tails there is a place that buys them.


----------

